# West UP Steelhead



## phllp (Jan 30, 2006)

Anyone having much success for steelhead yet? I went the other day with no luck, just curious how other people are doing, what kinda bait their using, and any other info from other fisherman.


----------



## ottertrapper (Jan 6, 2006)

I have lived in that area all my life it is still a little early. Give it a week as long as you have warm weather and things should start happening.


----------



## redneckdan (Dec 14, 2004)

i'm game for some steelhead scouting, either this weekend or next, anybody in houghton area up for it?


----------



## Yoopertrapper (Jan 24, 2006)

As of 2 days ago,the rivers were roaring.I'd say another week as temps are warming and spring thaw slows down.I checked the east branch in Kenton ,middle branch in Agate and the mouth of the Ontonagon which still was iced over.I am in Belleville now and yesterday traveling through the U.P.
all the rivers were still high all the way to the bridge.


----------



## Nighttimer (Jul 24, 2001)

Yoopertrapper,

I've fished the East Branch in the summer for trout and it was pretty easy to wade. How is the wading in April? Is it crowded? Can you out walk the crowds? Feel free to PM me if you don't want to share any info here.

Thanks,
Matt


----------

